# Puppies for sale



## tysonsingh (May 9, 2012)

Came across this ad for puppies for sale and I couldn’t be more disappointed. I hate to see this and to put the cherry on top they are priced at $2000 a pup.

For anyone looking for puppies please don’t support people who produce pups like this.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Wow, now THOSE are downed pasterns!!

I wonder where the pups are kept when they're not running loose with mom? If they're kept confined to a small area where they can't do normal puppy stuff that would explain the weak pasterns.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

What's wrong with the puppies? Or the breeding?


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

I follow our local animal control on FB.They allow courtesy posts mostly for kittens or rehoming dogs.There was a litter of GSDs for sale a couple of months ago,scrawny and obviously not well bred.$750 and $1,500 for the "rare" white pups.I commented asking about the pedigree and what health testing the parents had.Crickets....I was just hoping it would make potential buyers do a little research.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

What is wrong with the puppies?


----------



## tysonsingh (May 9, 2012)

To start…no health testing done. Really poor Pasterns and almost look like they have dwarfism. They are 10weeks old and most 10 week old puppies I have come across look very different in head and body composition.


----------



## tysonsingh (May 9, 2012)

GSD07 said:


> What is wrong with the puppies?


Do they look completely fine to you?


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Not to me. I agree, they look younger than 10 weeks, and the pasterns on some of them are really bad. Also, anyone who really cares about their pups does not let them run loose in an unfenced area!


----------



## oink (Jan 31, 2021)

tysonsingh said:


> Do they look completely fine to you?


Probably a genuine question. Not all of us know what to look for. I didn't notice the downed pasterns until reading the other comments


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

oink said:


> Probably a genuine question. Not all of us know what to look for. I didn't notice the downed pasterns until reading the other comments


agreed.
or perhaps asking for the sake of others, which i considered doing.
the lack of health clearances wouldn’t be apparent from photos alone… and these aren’t extreme cases or clearly obvious examples of poorly bred pups - for making a point.
i see nothing that suggests dwarfism….
i also don’t see a problem with the pups running free with their mom on a property that i’m not familiar with.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Fodder said:


> i also don’t see a problem with the pups running free with their mom on a property that i’m not familiar with.


I very strongly encourage it! Needing fences/leashes starts with using fences/leashes


----------



## Wunderwhy6 (Nov 29, 2020)

David Winners said:


> I very strongly encourage it! Needing fences/leashes starts with using fences/leashes


I wish I had taken this to heart when Kai was young.


----------

